# FBE Pen



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

I posted a pic of my FBE that Kevin sent me on my FB page and I got an order for a pen made from it almost immediately. Everything he sent me needed some drying time so I was going to refuse the order, then I remembered, I purchased a handful of FBE pen blanks from member Dvoigt a few months ago. I got the pen finished today. This was my first time turning box elder and I LOVE IT!!!! This stuff turns so nice and smooth!! I'm not sure the titanium components go well with the FBE and I dont care for how fat it is but the customer gets what the customer wants!!

Black Titanium / Titanium Gold Hybrid Cigar

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/FBEPen.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> ...then I remembered, I purchased a handful of FBE pen blanks from member Dvoigt a few months ago.....



In that case I believe you are still showing FBE from my patch. 

In any case it's beautiful.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it looks great with those components, not to much gold, just a touch. and I think the rest is black ti or gunmetal? Anyway I like it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > ...then I remembered, I purchased a handful of FBE pen blanks from member Dvoigt a few months ago.....
> ...



Thanks!! Actually though, if I remember correctly, he purchased this particular stock from PSDKevin over at WWT. He sent me some nice blanks but the stock you sent me has a lot more flaming than this!! Cant wait for them to dry!!



woodtickgreg said:


> I think it looks great with those components, not to much gold, just a touch. and I think the rest is black ti or gunmetal? Anyway I like it.



Yep, black titanium and thank you!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol, yep thats kinda how it worked out!!

I was just late to the party and Dvoigt had purchased the entire lot. He PM'd me when he saw I was interested in them and offered to come off of a few of them!!

A couple weeks after that I found Wood Barter and a seemingly never ending supply of FBE!!!


----------



## EricJS (Mar 23, 2012)

FBE looks great on that pen! Come to think of it, FBE looks great on everything!

Kevin, I'm gonna have to look around for something to trade ya for some of your FBE. Peppermill sizes.....


----------



## DKMD (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice looking stuff! I agree with your thoughts about the pen and the customer always being right!


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 23, 2012)

Beautiful work. The pen is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## phinds (Mar 23, 2012)

Fantastic pen. Yep, BE (at least the good stuff from Kevin) makes EVERYTHING look good, but that IS some good workmanship on the pen.


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 23, 2012)

The pen looks sharp! Now I just may have to get with Kevin and buy some.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 24, 2012)

The wood is fantastic. I agree with you about the chunkiness but, you have the right attitude toward your customers!


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it looks great!
The gold kinda brings out the gold color of the wood.

I MUST start turning pens soon...

p


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2012)

EricJS said:


> FBE looks great on that pen! Come to think of it, FBE looks great on everything!
> 
> Kevin, I'm gonna have to look around for something to trade ya for some of your FBE. Peppermill sizes.....





Firedkm said:


> The pen looks sharp! Now I just may have to get with Kevin and buy some.



Whenever ya'll are ready send a PM and we can start our own thread.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice pen and choice of wood. What did you use for a finish and what brand is the mechanism?

Dave


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > FBE looks great on that pen! Come to think of it, FBE looks great on everything!
> ...



If you guys like this FBE then you'll love what Kevin has. The stuff I got from Kevin has so much more color than this one here!! I'm just waiting for his stuff to dry.



davidgiul said:


> Nice pen and choice of wood. What did you use for a finish and what brand is the mechanism?
> 
> Dave



Thanks!! The finish is CA. I do ten to twelve coats and then wet polish with MM to 12,000 grit. The pen is a Hybrid Cigar from Berea Hardwoods. I buy most of my pen stuff from them.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 25, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > EricJS said:
> ...


Thanks for the info
Dave


----------

